# Decor phòng tắm phong cách Nhật tinh tế, nhiều cảm xúc



## ngathien (14/10/21)

Decor phòng tắm phong cách Nhật tinh tế, nhiều cảm xúc Phong cách Nhật luôn hấp dẫn bởi sự thư thái, tĩnh tại nhưng vẫn gợi được cảm giác mới lạ, cuốn hút, rất phù hợp với không gian mùa thu lãng mạn... Bài trí nội thất theo phong cách Nhật Bản luôn hấp dẫn mọi người bởi sự thư thái, tĩnh tại nhưng vẫn luôn gợi được cảm giác mới lạ, cuốn hút. Với vẻ đẹp nhẹ nhàng, tinh tế này, nó rất phù hợp với không gian căn hộ belleza cho thuê mùa thu nhiều cảm xúc. Tuy nhiên để thiết kế một không gian mang đậm phong cách của xứ sở hoa anh đào lại không hề dễ dàng. Nó đỏi hỏi một sự tổng hòa, nhất quán trong từng chi tiết để không phá vỡ những nét đặc trưng vốn có của phong cách này. Bài dưới đây sẽ hướng dẫn chi tiết cho bạn cách sắp đặt một phòng tắm theo phong cách Nhật Bản. Sở dĩ chúng tôi chọn phòng tắm bởi vì đây là không gian cho thuê căn hộ belleza quận 7 nhỏ, dễ thay đổi nhất trong các phòng chức năng, nhờ đó bạn sẽ dễ dàng thực hiện. Quy trình thực hiện đơn giản nhưng chắc chắn bạn sẽ có được một không gian ưng ý, hài lòng. Nếu yêu thích phong cách thiền nổi bật của Nhật Bản thì bạn hãy bắt đầu cùng chuyên mục Nhà đẹp để đạt được mong muốn của mình nhé! Sơ đồ sắp xếp của phòng tắm Căn phòng tắm có diện tích khiêm tốn này được bài trí rất linh hoạt và thông minh theo phong cách Nhật. Đó không chỉ là giải pháp giúp phòng tắm trông rộng rãi hơn mà còn mang lại một phong thái tĩnh tại, yên bình và sang trọng cho không gian thư giãn... Một phong thái tĩnh tại, yên bình và sang trọng Lựa chọn nội thất phong cách Nhật Bản vừa tạo cho bạn sự gần gũi với cuộc sống hằng ngày, vừa hài hòa với bố cục chung của không gian. Căn phòng tắm khéo léo lựa chọn ra được những nội thất cần thiết, đặc biệt là ở một không gian nhỏ để tạo nên sự tổng hoà về màu sắc và chủ đề. Gạch men màu be kết hợp đá lát sàn màu nâu tối Gạch men màu be kết hợp với đá lát sàn màu nâu tối mang lại cảm giác mát mẻ, dễ chịu khi bước vào phòng tắm. Sự pha trộn giữa hai tông màu trung tính này mang đến cái nhìn thoải mái cho thị giác đồng thời cũng tạo một phong thái Thiền đặc trưng của xứ sở Phù Tang... Điểm nhấn nhẹ nhàng từ bình hoa sakura Ánh nến lung linh khơi gợi nhiều cảm xúc... Bình hoa sakura bên cạnh bồn rửa mặt là điểm nhấn nhẹ nhàng cho khung cảnh lãng mạn. Ánh nến lung linh mang đến nhiều cảm xúc, sự thư thái, đồng thời tăng thêm dư vị cho không gian thêm lấp lánh, cuốn hút... Sự xuất hiện nhẹ nhàng của tông màu hồng phấn... Sự xuất hiện của tông màu hồng phấn nhẹ nhàng là nét chấm phá duyên dáng cho khung nền trung tính tổng thể. Gam màu thứ ba không phải ngẫu nhiên mà có chủ ý để đảm bảo sự hài hòa trong bố cục. Không quá nhiều màu sắc nhưng phòng tắm phong cách Nhật vẫn tạo nên ấn tượng và sự cuốn hút khó cưỡng. Chiếc kệ xinh xắn cho không gian lưu trữ được gọn gàng Những chiếc kệ góc tường cung cấp lưu trữ cho những vật dụng cá nhân hay các đồ dùng lặt vặt trong phòng tắm. Đây là giải pháp hoàn hảo cho những phòng tắm hẹp, vừa sắp xếp đồ đạc gọn gàng, lại vừa tạo sự rộng thoáng nhất định. Bên cạnh đó, tủ đựng đồ dưới bồn rửa cũng là lựa chọn thông minh giúp tăng cường không gian lưu trữ và tối ưu được khoảng không quý giá cho phòng tắm diện tích khiêm tốn. Tủ đựng đồ đặt ngay dưới bồn rửa để tiết kiệm diện tích... Những cánh hoa mềm mại, dịu dàng... Hình ảnh những bông hoa sakura đặc trưng cho Nhật Bản một lần nữa xuất hiện làm điểm nhấn nổi bật nhất cho toàn bộ thiết kế. Nó vừa mang bóng dáng và hương vị thiên nhiên vào phòng, vừa tạo ra phong thái lãng mạn vô cùng thư thái, dễ chịu. Chúc bạn cho thuê căn hộ quận 7 sớm thiết kế và trang trí được cho mình một phòng tắm thật ấn tượng với phong cách Nhật Bản trên nhé!


----------

